# Can I take the armrests off of a TurboBooster?



## OhMel

I'm trying to get 3 across -- I have a Radian 65 FF, a Roundabout RF and I just got the TurboBooster but there's no way my son can buckle himself. I'm thinking if I took the armrests off it might be doable. He's 6.5 so I don't want to buy another 5 point as he's going to be too tall for it soon.

Thanks!


----------



## mamapixie

No, you can't. You'll have to buckle him yourself.


----------



## homebirthbaby

If you take the arms off, and are in a crash, there is nothing to stop that seatbelt until it gets to the childs spine, because it will go straight through the soft tummy tissue. Those arm rest are VERY important!

Maybe someone will have a suggestion for a narrower booster?


----------



## OhMel

Thanks Mamas! He managed to get himself buckled (with armrests!) and insists its ok.


----------



## mammabear61101

Here is what my husband said when I asked him this: "The seatbelt runs under the armrests already. The booster seat does not "stop the seatbelt". The seatbelt stops the child and the child stops the booster. Think about it. The child's body has to absorb the force of his own body PLUS the force of the booster seat. The only exception is when the booster seat has it's own restraints tying it down to the seat/vehicle."


----------



## vbactivist

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mammabear61101* 
Here is what my husband said when I asked him this: "The seatbelt runs under the armrests already. The booster seat does not "stop the seatbelt". The seatbelt stops the child and the child stops the booster. Think about it. The child's body has to absorb the force of his own body PLUS the force of the booster seat. The only exception is when the booster seat has it's own restraints tying it down to the seat/vehicle."

Interesting. So does your husband think booseters are that safe in general?


----------



## an_aurora

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mammabear61101* 
Here is what my husband said when I asked him this: "The seatbelt runs under the armrests already. The booster seat does not "stop the seatbelt". The seatbelt stops the child and the child stops the booster. Think about it. The child's body has to absorb the force of his own body PLUS the force of the booster seat. The only exception is when the booster seat has it's own restraints tying it down to the seat/vehicle."

The armrests holds the belt in place. Without it there is nothing stopping the belt from riding up on the child's abdomen.


----------



## Adventuredad

Listen to Aurora above. Without armrests a booster is dangerous and there is high risk of submarining in an accident. That would mean a child sliding down under the seat belt due to not yet developed _iliac crest_ and all the force would be absorbed by the stomach most likely leading to terrible internal injuries.


----------



## soygurl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
The armrests holds the belt in place. Without it there is nothing stopping the belt from riding up on the child's abdomen.









Erm... I suppose the armrests do that to a certain extent, but it seems to me, that the MAIN thing keeping the belt from riding up on the child's abdomen is the simple fact that the booster BOOSTS the child higher up and into a position where the belt naturally lies in the correct position on the child's hips. If this isn't the case, then the child doesn't fit correctly in the booster and either needs to be in a different booster, or in a 5 pt. harness.
If the only think keeping the lap belt from riding up was the armrests, than there wouldn't be any boosters without armrests. As it is, there are. In my understanding, armrests are mainly there for the comfort of the child, and not as a key safety feature.
However, I would NEVER suggest that someone remove the armrests from a booster (or any seat!) without _specific (written) instructions from the manufacturer that doing so would not impact the safety of the seat_.

ETA: Aurora, I know as a CPST you have been trained on this matter, so I'd really appreciate it if you could explain what I may be missing, or misunderstanding about his issue.


----------



## vbactivist

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soygurl* 







Erm... I suppose the armrests do that to a certain extent, but it seems to me, that the MAIN thing keeping the belt from riding up on the child's abdomen is the simple fact that the booster BOOSTS the child higher up and into a position where the belt naturally lies in the correct position on the child's hips. If this isn't the case, then the child doesn't fit correctly in the booster and either needs to be in a different booster, or in a 5 pt. harness.
If the only think keeping the lap belt from riding up was the armrests, than there wouldn't be any boosters without armrests. As it is, there are. In my understanding, armrests are mainly there for the comfort of the child, and not as a key safety feature.
However, I would NEVER suggest that someone remove the armrests from a booster (or any seat!) without _specific (written) instructions from the manufacturer that doing so would not impact the safety of the seat_.

ETA: Aurora, I know as a CPST you have been trained on this matter, so I'd really appreciate it if you could explain what I may be missing, or misunderstanding about his issue.










I haev a 5 point booster that converts to a seatbelt booster and it doesn't have arm r ests.

nak


----------



## homebirthbaby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vbactivist* 
I haev a 5 point booster that converts to a seatbelt booster and it doesn't have arm r ests.

nak

Other boosters are designed differently with ways to keep the belt low on the child's hips.

Sorry, I wasn't thinking correctly in my earlier post - that wasn't the correct answer.
Regardless, Graco says never use the TB without the arm rest and for a good reason, I'm sure.


----------



## an_aurora

The armrests are not just to provide comfort. Yes, there are some without armrests (most combo seats) and they make AWFUL boosters because the belt is up on the child's belly. Some good boosters do not have armrests (like the Parkway, for example) but the shell is designed in such a way to hold the belt down without armrests.


----------



## MacKinnon

The bottom line is that you can't modify a seat in any way, unless it is allowed by the manufacturer. And Graco doesn't allow the removal of the arm rests.


----------

